# Inkbird IHT-1P



## QldKev (20/12/22)

Anyone ever had their Inkbird IHT-1P get water in it? One of mine lives on the front of my bbq and on the occasion if the rain hits on the correct angle, it can hit the thermometer. I've now lost a second one due to it getting internally wet.

From their website:
_INKBIRD IHT-1P is an instant and waterproof read thermometer with lock readout, temperature calibration, backlight LCD, rechargeable battery, magnetic back and etc., which is very suitable and helpful for daily use such as meat, milk, coffee, bread, soup and home brewing. _

I have a few, brewery, bbq, smoker, kitchen as they work great. The bbq is the only one that can get the occasional rain on it.

I'm trying to work out if I just had 2 duds and should stay with these or not.


----------



## QldKev (20/12/22)

I should add. I'm trying to work out if I just had 2 duds and should stay with these or not.


----------



## Truman42 (20/12/22)

I think your a dud for leaving it out in the rain Kev...


----------



## QldKev (20/12/22)

Truman42 said:


> I think your a dud for leaving it out in the rain Kev...



From their website
_INKBIRD IHT-1P is an instant and waterproof read thermometer._

It would be lucky to see rain 4 to 5 times a year. It's only when the rain blows under the patio. But thats why I paid the extra for a water proof device so I can leave them everywhere that I use them.


----------

